

Anger at Apple over flash: screenshot speaks for itself.. - artLovingGeek
http://www.dpsmiles.org/blog/2010/04/09/anger-at-apple-over-flash-the-screenshot-speaks-for-itself/

======
smallblacksun
Most people aren't really angry about flash, they are angry about all the
languages that apple has banned to get rid of flash.

------
zephyrfalcon
Yup :) And there are actually a few more in that list that weren't
highlighted...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Was just about to post the same. Out of 26 items, he highlighted 10 but there
were actually 14 on this topic.

